# Joan Cabanilles: Batalles, Tientos & Passacalles



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jordi Savall / Hespèrion XX
Joan Cabanilles: Batalles, Tientos & Passacalles

Release Date May 12, 1998
Duration01:01:41
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music

3R


----------

